# Benalmadena



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone here live in Benalmadena (Pueblo or Costa)? What is your experience in living there? Would you recommend living there? I'm an artist, friendly, and get on with any nationality, as long as they are also friendly. I like to walk to amenities such as shops, and take public transport (buses or trains) since I don't drive. Your suggestions will be most welcome.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Feraya said:


> Does anyone here live in Benalmadena (Pueblo or Costa)? What is your experience in living there? Would you recommend living there? I'm an artist, friendly, and get on with any nationality, as long as they are also friendly. I like to walk to amenities such as shops, and take public transport (buses or trains) since I don't drive. Your suggestions will be most welcome.


We lived in the Pueblo for a spell & like the place (sure you will as well) but down in Benal is another matter.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Benalmadena Costa, right on the seafront well away from the other doings slightly up the hill! My view out the back is beautiful, almost on the beach. My view out the front not so much! The place has grown on me, like a fungus, it took a year! I like the Spanish in my area & it does feel like I am part of a community; despite not speaking the language (I do try!) me and my kids seem to fit in! A good or bad thing?! BUT if I had my time again I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to live in this particular area, visually there are far nicer places to live. 
That being said as a non driver, a mum with 2 kids, hubby works away most of the time, it is a super convenient location. Bus service is excellent, my kids take the public bus to school, & there is supermarket a 10 min walk away.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I lived in a small urbanizacion just west of Benalmadena - Torre Muelle. I loved it there. It was very much multinational. It has an international school in the middle, within walking distance of the beach, the campo, a couple of bars/restaurants, a supermarket, train station and the main bus service and everyone was very friendly.

I personally found Benalmadena itself a bit too much of a sprawl and very touristy. The Pueblo was pretty, but again, it felt geared up to tourists - for me anyway. Altho I did like it and went there to do my shopping etc. The church area is beautiful

Jo xxx


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks very much, jojo. I'll look into Torre Muelle.


----------



## Feraya (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Angil, for the info.


----------

